
Good enough never is (or is it?) - revorad
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/09/good-enough-never-is-or-is-it.html
======
gvb
_Not everything worth doing is worth doing well._

\-- Tom West, quoted by Tracy Kidder in _The Soul of a New Machine_ (Modern
Library, 1997). ISBN 0-679-60261-5

Commentary: Data General is no longer with us.

References:

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_West>

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_of_a_New_Machine>

* <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_General>

------
Hexstream
I cannot fathom why merely moving the mouse over a simple text-based webpage
shall peg my CPU to 100%.

